# Vintage Colnago



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's a great example of a red Oval CX (aero) Colnago at Ripley bike jumble (UK) today:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/samg/sets/72157622458487510/

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/samg/3954986735/" title="P9261027 by samg, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3954986735_8934cbd7c5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="P9261027" /></a>

https://www.flickr.com/photos/samg/sets/72157622458487510/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good thing that wasn't on ebay or right in front of me because I might have bought it and then had nowhere to keep it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Did you buy it ?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

wow 1,200 pounds.. wasn't the cost of the bike when new about 1,500 pounds (I'm converting USD into GBP, so excuse me if I'm off)?


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Gloria Cycle*

I think that you could be right. Seems to have held it's value well. The Oval CX is one of the more sought after Colnagos because of the interest of aerodynamics in cycling in the early eighties which pointed styling in a new direction. Think Shimano AX and Cinelli Laser. The flipside of this, and possibly more sought after, is the Arabesque with its elaborate lugwork.

I didn't buy it. Too many bikes and not enough storage, not to mention the money factor. Besides, the long term Gloria build project is a priority at the moment. As is widely reported, Ernsto Colnago started out as a wheelbuilder at Gloria Cycles before learning the frame building craft. It is interesting to see the similarities in detail between the early Colnago frames and the Gloria:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/samg/sets/72157622341833459/













































https://www.flickr.com/photos/samg/sets/72157622341833459/


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That bike also bothers me for some reason. The frame in early 1980s.. I see 1982 on the tag. The pedals are from the early 1990s. The wheels are definitely 8 speed Record hubs and Omega Hardox rims from the early 1990s with Vittoria CX. The Deltas appear to be Croces from the late 1980s.. certainly it was in the late 1980s when people started funky things like putting brakes behind the seatstay bridge. Of all things, the guy could at least have a C-Record seatpost, one of the most beautiful components of the C-record range !


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

^ I believe it's one of those very thin seatposts... I don't think a C-Record would fit in the CX.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Indeed it was a very odd-sized seatpost....



INDECS said:


> ^ I believe it's one of those very thin seatposts... I don't think a C-Record would fit in the CX.


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are a few examples of Colnago bicycles that were ridden across the white gravel roads (strada bianchi) of Tuscany at the weekend. The hills do hurt a little, but the braking on the downhills with dried out pads is a lot more scary!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

That looks like a great event :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------

